# Telus iPhone Won't Send E-Mail



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Since I got my Telus 32 GB 3GS iPhone, I have been unable to send an e-mail from the phone.

I've talked to Apple Support three times and the last time, was elevated to an expert who spent over two hours with me on the phone trying to eliminate the problem.

Long story short, she could not do it. We tried every trick in the book and a few more, but we did discover if we used a g-mail account, it would both send and receive. (It has always received) which proves the iPhone does indeed work properly. I keep getting a ME error from the sym card, followed by accept or cancel when I try to send mail.

She finally called Telus and I was handed off to a Telus rep to troubleshoot the issue. He told me he hoped to have me fixed up in a few minutes once he learned from the Apple rep that we had been trying for two hours plus.

He asked me for my cell number and my land line number, then put me on hold with some music playing while he "investigated'. 15 minutes later, the music died and the line went dead.

No sweat, I thought, he has my number so he'll call back.

Nope. Nothing.

I now have an appointment with the very same Apple expert who says she will stay with me on the line when we contact Telus again. All this to happen Friday morning due to the US Thanksgiving holiday.

Anyone else had any issues with not being able to send mail on Telus?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I am on Rogers but I have had many sending issues due to outgoing mail servers, seems to differ depending on where I am but I am guessing that you have tried that one already?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yes, your guess is accurate. Sigh.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

SINC said:


> Yes, your guess is accurate. Sigh.



Ouch two hours on the phone with an Apple guy and they did not have you check your outgoing mail server? Man that guys should be fired!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Question: is text messaging included with part of one's data package? The Rogers rep assured me it is, but I had some interesting charges on my monthly bill that suggest a different story.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*No its not.....*



fjnmusic said:


> Question: is text messaging included with part of one's data package? The Rogers rep assured me it is, but I had some interesting charges on my monthly bill that suggest a different story.


Incoming text seems to be included ... but outgoing ,seems to be according to my last bill , $0.25 a text.

I don't text, had visitors from Oz who texted me eight times on their big trip from Victoria to dah Rockies!
Interestingly the messages were from 61 ( Aust) 403 (Brisbane) etc via Telstra though they were in Canada? 
I wasn't billed for those.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*I agree....*



Trevor Robertson said:


> Ouch two hours on the phone with an Apple guy and they did not have you check your outgoing mail server? Man that guys should be fired!


Then again, if one gets a corrupted 'download' from iTunes ( either music or iPhone app) the response is polite but not very technical ....
It is the OUTGOING server that has given me problems.
Especially if I use the home mail ( in my case Shawmail) away from house.

I find using mobileme the best option on Rogers!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Trevor Robertson said:


> Ouch two hours on the phone with an Apple guy and they did not have you check your outgoing mail server? Man that guys should be fired!


'Twas a gal not a guy and she sure did check the outgoing server which is why she called Telus at the end. 

Before that we tried several different solutions with the settings, but the only server that would work normally was gmail. Even .Mac would not work.

Oddly enough, once the iPhone was restarted, it would send the mail immediately with the characteristic "whoosh".

Part of the two hours was an erase and reinstall of the software as well.

Contrary to being fired, she deserves a medal for her efforts and her willingness to get Telus involved again tomorrow.

This gal has run the gauntlet for me so no complaints about the time spent.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

SINC said:


> Part of the two hours was an erase and reinstall of the software as well.


I *hate* it when they suggest that.  

I *hate* it even more when it doesn't solve the problem.

I tend to use gmail for all outgoing mails. It's not ideal, but it works.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jawknee said:


> I *hate* it when they suggest that.
> 
> I *hate* it even more when it doesn't solve the problem.
> 
> I tend to use gmail for all outgoing mails. It's not ideal, but it works.


UPDATE:

They asked me to erase and install the software again, then without uploading anything else, enter a single email address and try it. 

I did and it worked. Then I added the others, one at a time and tested each time until I got all four loaded.

I then added back the rest of my movies, videos, music, TV shows and contacts, etc.

It now works just fine.

YES!


----------

